# Paddling Fitness



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I think we can see from the boards lately that every kayak angler on the site is ready for the thaw and getting back to what we love!

So here is a new topic of discussion... Paddling Fitness. 

I've finally decided that this year is the year I get in shape. Been hitting the gym hard, focusing on nutrition, and trying my best to be ready come spring to aggressively hit the rivers (lost 20lbs so far in the process, from 301 to 280) !

Any one have any tips on routines or exercises to increase your fitness for kayaking? 

Any success stories from your life involving kayaking and fitness?

What's your workout routine OGF????


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Squat, deadlift, benchs, and powercleans. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Built a paddling weight machine against a wall back in college many years ago. Basically three pulleys (one near the floor the other two about 6 feet up), a basket/bucket to add various weight, rope, and some type paddle handle (we cut off most of a broken blade from a regular paddle). Two pulleys at the top allows the basket to be offset from the lower pulley. We used some lead ingots but anything would work to adjust the weight. Connected the rope to the end of the paddle handle, thru the pulleys and then to the basket. Knelt on a pad in front of it and "paddled" away, lifting and lowering the weight basket using an actual paddling motion and switching sides as desired. Couldn't "paddle" very fast but built up strength and endurance by repetitions and then adding more weight over time.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Try the seated row machines at the gym. Also one handed dumbbell or cable rows. Doesn&#8217;t have to be an exact paddle motion but think about how your moving while paddling and try and simulate that the best you can. Side and lateral dumbbell raises for the shoulders are good too. doesn&#8217;t have to be a lot of weight, just something to get the burn going and work the back and delts. Good form power moves are nice but for specifically trying to increase paddle fitness I would go lighter and more reps.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> Try the seated row machines at the gym. Also one handed dumbbell or cable rows. Doesnt have to be an exact paddle motion but think about how your moving while paddling and try and simulate that the best you can. Side and lateral dumbbell raises for the shoulders are good too. doesnt have to be a lot of weight, just something to get the burn going and work the back and delts. Good form power moves are nice but for specifically trying to increase paddle fitness I would go lighter and more reps.



We do have a seated row machine at my gym! I think I'll hit it tonight and see what happens lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Deadlifts and barbell Clean and Press...because the hardest part is gonna be transporting our river barges lol.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Deadlifts and barbell Clean and Press...because the hardest part is gonna be transporting our river barges lol.



For real man! Lol

I have to do a better job this year of keeping up with you and SMB! Couple times on 8+ hour trips last year I was whopped!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Remember most of your paddle stroke should be generated from turning your torso and using your leg braces, so make sure your abs are up to speed with the rest of the bigger exercises people are talking about.

As far as success stories...look up calorie count expenditure for kayaking and only take nutritional food and water in the yak and you get to fish and get in shape at the same time (good way to have calorie negative days). Pretty awesome!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> Remember most of your paddle stroke should be generated from turning your torso and using your leg braces, so make sure your abs are up to speed with the rest of the bigger exercises people are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as success stories...look up calorie count expenditure for kayaking and only take nutritional food and water in the yak and you get to fish and get in shape at the same time (good way to have calorie negative days). Pretty awesome!



But calorie negative days hurt gainz!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> But calorie negative days hurt gainz!



Ha Chris but not all of us have 300lb bench presses like you my friend !!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Ha Chris but not all of us have 300lb bench presses like you my friend !!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



You will soon enough if you keep at it!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Never heard of paddling fitness. Wouldent your kayak be a workout enough lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

jake222 said:


> Never heard of paddling fitness. Wouldent your kayak be a workout enough lol



I fish the river mostly Jake. Yes of course kayaking is great exercise. But I like to extreme River fish you might say. My kayak weighs close to 100 lbs. At times we fish for 2 days straight. 

In order to have as much fun as possible and be as successful a angler as possible it would be great to be physically fit. 

So that's the discussion Jake...how to be fit to be a beast on the water !


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> Ha Chris but not all of us have 300lb bench presses like you my friend !!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


Don't listen to Chris, he's what we like to call a "Scrawny McPencilneck"


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Don't listen to Chris, he's what we like to call a "Scrawny McPencilneck"



Well Kat when I meet up with Chris so he can teach me about form perhaps you will show up and take us to the next level ? &#128521;


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Better add some burpees to your routine to practice standing up in the boat too! Haha


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> Well Kat when I meet up with Chris so he can teach me about form perhaps you will show up and take us to the next level ? &#128521;


Absolutely, don't let chris fool you, he just started lifting last week. he's just an internet strong guy.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Well Kat when I meet up with Chris so he can teach me about form perhaps you will show up and take us to the next level ? &#128521;



Monsterkat is on a higher level than me. I am just a beginner and stick to the basic lifts.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

seriously though, way to go on the fitness man, I've tried several times and failed so i'm still a fatty, chris is a great teacher who knows his stuff. He might call you tinkerbell in the gym though.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

monsterKAT11 said:


> seriously though, way to go on the fitness man, I've tried several times and failed so i'm still a fatty, chris is a great teacher who knows his stuff. He might call you tinkerbell in the gym though.



Haha thanks man! Much appreciated. You pick up your boat yet? I went out to the garage and snuck a peek the other day at mine lol


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> Haha thanks man! Much appreciated. You pick up your boat yet? I went out to the garage and snuck a peek the other day at mine lol


I have put a deposit down on one and will be picking it up in the next week or two, so excited! should look ridiculously awesome with the lowrance elite 7x on it!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> I fish the river mostly Jake. Yes of course kayaking is great exercise. But I like to extreme River fish you might say. My kayak weighs close to 100 lbs. At times we fish for 2 days straight.
> 
> In order to have as much fun as possible and be as successful a angler as possible it would be great to be physically fit.
> 
> So that's the discussion Jake...how to be fit to be a beast on the water !



Man! Your hard core! I'm just going to go out for some bass and muskie and crappie etc.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

If you can do some swimming in an indoor pool that helps work the arms and shoulders without hurting the joints too much. Forearm rollers is another good exercise to add to the list. I don't know if you've seen any of those downhill "sledding" kayak vidoes on the snow. Just working your rudder/side ferry stroke ... now if they would paddle back up the hill then they'd really get in shape .


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Everyone overlooks the simple push-up these days lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yupper. 
I just cut out soda, bread, and pizza. Then I try to rip off as many sit ups and push ups a day as possible.
Seems to be working.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> I just cut out pizza.


You just forfeited your right to call yourself an American Pal!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

When you make it to your late 40's, you'll understand ya little whiipersnapper!!  
You either adjust, or get fat. Aint no in between. 
I'm 5'11" and a year ago I was a doughy 200lbs. Cut out the soda and the pizza, mixed in a few sit ups, now I'm 173lbs and I got an old guy 4 pack.
Adjust or get fat...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> When you make it to your late 40's, you'll understand ya little whiipersnapper!!
> You either adjust, or get fat. Aint no in between.
> I'm 5'11" and a year ago I was a doughy 200lbs. Cut out the soda and the pizza, mixed in a few sit ups, now I'm 173lbs and I got an old guy 4 pack.
> Adjust or get fat...


But this is America! we eat our pizza and get fat! 

Just kidding Bubba, I had to give you a hard time, good job on the weight loss!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Murica...

And believe me, I friggin LOVE pizza. I used to eat pizza 3-4 times a week....oh, and my beloved Blue Mountain Dew....how I miss you so.


----------

